# best programme on tv



## blueshoes (14 Nov 2007)

going from slamdunkin's previous post on worst tv thought id start the best programme on tv one....

mine are corrie,top gear, and air crash investigation


----------



## Newbie! (14 Nov 2007)

Agree with Top Gear and also think The Long Way Down is great. Other half loves QI and Hidden History.


----------



## MrMan (14 Nov 2007)

Thats a fairly mixed bag.

I would go for scrubs and family guy - always make me laugh.

The shield - little ott at times but entertaining all the same.

I can't think of anything that is currently doing the rounds that can live up to sopranos, west wing etc for good story and all that, but I live in hope. I'm bit more of a boxset man anyway cause i'm not very good at tuning in at the same time every week, I'm a random watcher!


----------



## bullbars (14 Nov 2007)

Top Gear & Long Way Down are winners alright; Discovery channel used to have some great WW2 documentaries on but now its getting pretty repetitive with, how its made/mythbusters/chopshop repeats on loop monday to friday.
Any nature programs involving sharks/lions and other big animals are always a winner!


----------



## Pique318 (14 Nov 2007)

Top Gear, QI, The Panel, Heroes, The Wire was great but haven't seen it for ages, The Black Donnellys is pretty good too.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Nov 2007)

CSI 
SVU
anything foodie, especially Rick Stein
Top Gear 
Homes in the sun
re runs of any Lethal Weapon movies


----------



## Caveat (14 Nov 2007)

QI and QI only


----------



## ney001 (14 Nov 2007)

SVU, Ramseys kitchen nightmares, The Panel, Scrubs and Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## Pique318 (14 Nov 2007)

oh and CSI & CSI NY....NOT that abomination that is CSI Miami...god David Caruso is sickeningly cringeworthy in that with his one-liners and endless stares into the distance and putting on & taking off of those damn shades !!


----------



## jonnyhotspur (14 Nov 2007)

QI, Malcolm In The Middle, The Premiership and The Shield


----------



## gianni (14 Nov 2007)

Dragons Den & Grand Designs are two that would feature highly on my list...


----------



## Ceist Beag (14 Nov 2007)

Interesting if ye look at these lists that the vast majority are not programmes in the old sense of the word - i.e. most are either quiz shows, cooking/diy type or else audience participation shows. Have to say there is not one single programme these days that I simply have to see ... apart from watching In The Night Garden with my little one!!


----------



## Caveat (14 Nov 2007)

Ceist Beag said:


> Interesting if ye look at these lists that the vast majority are not programmes in the old sense of the word - i.e. most are either quiz shows, cooking/diy type or else audience participation shows. Have to say there is not one single programme these days that I simply have to see ... apart from watching In The Night Garden with my little one!!


 
Yep, very little of quality really. Those that have it seem to lose it quickly too IMO. Thought _Shameless_ and _The Green Wing_ were great initially but the former ran out of steam and series 2 of TGW was a pale imitation. Thought _Peep Show_ was good too. For me, apart from _QI_ and the odd documentary the only unmissable programme in the last 5 years or so has been _The Sopranos_ - and it's over now.


----------



## gipimann (14 Nov 2007)

I'd echo Pique's comment on CSI & CSI NY - love both of them - and CSI Miami - hate it!    I'm watching daily re-runs of Hill St Blues, and many of today's cop shows aren't a patch on it - there are characters, stories, plotlines and little or no technology to baffle us or solve the crime!


----------



## carpedeum (14 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> Yep, very little of quality really. Those that have it seem to lose it quickly too IMO. Thought _Shameless_ and _The Green Wing_ were great initially but the former ran out of steam and series 2 of TGW was a pale imitation. Thought _Peep Show_ was good too. For me, apart from _QI_ and the odd documentary the only unmissable programme in the last 5 years or so has been _The Sopranos_ - and it's over now.


 
My kids have me watching these gems...

Coast on BBC2
Dragons Den on BBC2... 

My favs... repeats I know, but, classics...
Father Ted... late night repeats on More 4 (epsiode with Brendan Grace was on the other night.... on a par with Fawlty Towers)
Sopranos... they're started reshowing series 1 late night on More 4.

Check out the *Investigators* on RTE1 on Thurday nights. Episode 2 tomorrow. I watched it last week by accident. Excellent and not too high brow. [broken link removed]


----------



## blueshoes (14 Nov 2007)

ney001 said:


> SVU, Ramseys kitchen nightmares, The Panel, Scrubs and Spongebob Squarepants


 
oh i love ramsey's kitchen nighmare too. Its the best. its gonna be great next week!!


----------



## slamdunkin (14 Nov 2007)

How many Top Gear fans on hre?? This post will be deleted if not edited immediately I cant think of much worse - its been flogged to death and is so staged and obvious now that I couldnt watch it. Reminds me a bit of Soccer AM - that was classic views for years but was slipping for the past three years and with Lovejoy now gone is just durge.

give me Curb your enthusiasum anyday


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2007)

_In The Night Garden _is pretty good.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _In The Night Garden _is pretty good.



Ok I've changed my mind.... any idea when the movie comes out on that?  

Other good shows
The Clinic
Hidden History
About the House
Would You Believe
Kilnascully
...(who needs Sky digital!)


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2007)

ninsaga said:


> Ok I've changed my mind.... any idea when the movie comes out on that?


There's a _DVD _out since September. Why are you changing your mind when you haven't previously expressed a view here?  And why the  when this thread is open for discussion of people's personal opinions on "best programme on tv"?


----------



## jonnyhotspur (15 Nov 2007)

slamdunkin said:


> How many Top Gear fans on hre??


 
Used to be a fan a few years ago. Now they just get on my nerves. Too scripted and the races are always contrived. Mrs H loves it though.

Three re-runs that I like are Frasier, Curb your Enthusiasm and Seinfeld


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Nov 2007)

How about University Challenge? I love that - but its downright impossible. Most of the time i don't even understand the question! I'm ashamed to say that my record is 11 correct answers in the entire 30mins.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (15 Nov 2007)

slamdunkin said:


> How many Top Gear fans on hre?? This post will be deleted if not edited immediately I cant think of much worse


 
Here are four for starters  

"Dancing with stars? Dancing on Ice? Stars on Ice? Dancing on the moon?
All these dancing programmes really get on my wick!"
Slamdunkin - yesterday


----------



## ninsaga (15 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> There's a _DVD _out since September. Why are you changing your mind when you haven't previously expressed a view here?  And why the  when this thread is open for discussion of people's personal opinions on "best programme on tv"?



because of  thread......


----------



## Caveat (15 Nov 2007)

ninsaga said:


> Other good shows
> The Clinic


 
Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## ninsaga (15 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> Please tell me you're joking.



Not joking.... I think its a great show


----------



## daithi (15 Nov 2007)

The best programmes on tv for me are
Scrubs
Family Guy
Long Way Down
Ramsays kitchen nightmares
Fr Ted

daithi


----------



## casiopea (15 Nov 2007)

House with Hugh Laurie


----------



## Trafford (15 Nov 2007)

Home and Away


----------



## Vanilla (15 Nov 2007)

Grand Design and Property Ladder with Sarah Beanie. I don't even recognise most of the names of the once above. Except Homes in the Sun- and that's rubbish ( IMO natch).


----------



## Pique318 (15 Nov 2007)

Trafford said:


> Home and Away


----------



## ragazza (16 Nov 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Grand Design and Property Ladder with Sarah Beanie. I don't even recognise most of the names of the once above. Except Homes in the Sun- and that's rubbish ( IMO natch).


 

Oh yes, I agree with Grand Designs and Property Ladder. I also love Location Location, and I even like the 'A Place in the Sun one'!
I like them so much that I want to get them on DVD (since I live abroad, and just get to watch clips on YouTube). But since none apart from Grand Designs are available on DVD I went as far a writing to the production companies for a copy!

Other favs - What not to Wear, Frazier, and in their day glamorous American series like Dynasty and Dallas.


----------



## Guest127 (16 Nov 2007)

took to watching Boston Legal on Rte on Tuesdays - usually on around 0.30 am ( which suits me fine) 
confess to LOL at some of the sketches. Characters are funny and brilliantly acted.


----------



## muffin1973 (16 Nov 2007)

Agree with a lot of the above - Frasier, Seinfeld, Scrubs, Family Guy, to a lesser extent American Dad, Location, Property Ladder, Grand Designs, A Place in the Sun, Law & Order, CSI Las Vegas, haven't gotten into the NY one yet.  I still enjoy CSI Miami - I just find David Caruso hilarious - is there nothing Horatio Kane can't do / is he ever stuck for exactly the right dramatic line?  

My husband loves Top Gear, QI, Never Mind the Buzzcocks, Dragons Den, Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares, and anything with a football. 

M

ps: Also love Black Books and King of Queens...


----------



## thomsk (18 Nov 2007)

Top Gear/Corrie - both good comedies !


----------



## coleen (18 Nov 2007)

the clinic how to look good naked and hidden history


----------



## PM1234 (20 Nov 2007)

Dragons Den, The Apprentice, Property Ladder, Grand Designs, Eggheads, Michael Palin's travel programmes (New Europe is the latest I think)and RTE had a travel show called something along the line of 'How low can you go' which unfortunately doesn't seem to be on anymore


----------



## Godfather (20 Nov 2007)

Cartai Post (TG4)... I THINK IT'S A GENIOUS IDEA!!!


----------



## swordshead (20 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> Thought _Shameless_ and _The Green Wing_ were great initially but the former ran out of steam and series 2 of TGW was a pale imitation.


I loved Green Wing-nobody i ever asked had seen it! Shameless is brilliant too!



Caveat said:


> Please tell me you're joking.


Re:the Clinic...not the best programme but one of the better acted irish dramas..started watching it a few weeks ago and find myself flickin onto it on a sunday night...after The Long Way Down and Top Gear too..excellent!


----------



## U2Fan (21 Nov 2007)

Though I like CSI Miami , I read a review where it said "best show on tv..but will someone please tell David Caruso he is NOT Marlon Brando" !!

Otherwise..24, Prison Break or the essential Fawlty Towers and Blackadder repeats on UKGold.


----------

